# Asbestos sewer pipe replacement



## Dleg (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone got any specifications for replacing or abandoning asbestos cement pipe (ACP) sewer lines? I've got a project to do that and my utility doesn't have any specifications on hand for proper procedures.

I personally want to put a stop to the practice of just ignoring the problem and letting the contractor dig it all up and pretend we didn't know about it (in a nutshell, that was the plan until I got on board). But at the same time, I want to find the most cost-effective way of dealing with it, ie., avoiding hiring an asbestos abatement contractor.

The problem is the pipe is very old and has been eaten away at the top by hydrogen sulfide. So in many places it has already crumbled and collapsed, and excavation will certainly cause what hasn't to crumble as we work.

My understanding of ACP is that it is considered a non-friable asbestos containing material, and thus does not require a specilized contractor to remove and dispose, as long as somce basic procedures are followed (why I need specs). I also understand that "some" crushing/breakage.crumbling is allowed under this scenario, as it is an understandable consequence of construction.

At what point of deterioration/"crushedness" does it become a friable ACM requiring licensed contractor removal?

Any specs you guys might have would be welcome - please feel free to pm me with it.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 22, 2011)

They've been sent your way brotha !


----------



## Dleg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks DVINNY!


----------



## humner (Mar 23, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> They've been sent your way brotha !


Can you send any info my way too? It would be appreciated.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 24, 2011)

Check your messages


----------

